# From the Beach



## wvdawg (Jul 28, 2017)

Spent a week at Palm Coast - visited one of our favorite beach spots at Washington Oaks State Park one afternoon.  Never crowded.  Love to explore the coral outcroppings there.


----------



## carver (Jul 28, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice shots,,,, interesting outcroppings,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks ya'll.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 30, 2017)

That sure looks like a cool place to explore!  And it looks like Jake was taking full advantage of the opportunity!  I'll have to put that one in my mental Rolodex as a place to see if I ever make it down that way!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 1, 2017)

Super KOOL shots !


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you Mr. C   Don't be a stranger round here!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 3, 2017)

Wow, I never knew a beach on the Atlantic down South with rocks. 
Nice Pics, I'll have to check the place out.


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 4, 2017)

wow very cool rock formation


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 7, 2017)

Neat! 
God is such a great artist with nature.
Thanks for sharing!


----------

